# California HSR Planning



## jmbgeg (Mar 9, 2011)

LOS ANGELES-As momentum continues to build on the nation's largest infrastructure project, the California High-Speed Rail Authority Board is moving ahead with studying a range of alternatives on everything from track alignments to station designs to ensure that California's high-speed rail system is ultimately the best one possible. Known as "alternatives analysis," the process has produced reports today that reflect feedback from nearly 800 meetings with residents, community leaders, local officials and more.

*LINK*


----------

